# Deliverance Ministry



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anybody attend or know of a church in the Houston area that believes/practices deliverance ministry?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Any Assembly of God*

I say that in jest - but be VERY careful of Deliverance ministry - not to say that God does not cast out Demons when one or more gathers in Jesus name, I know a few Vineyard folks who also practice Deliverance

I would say that the majority of people in the world today would fit the definition of needing deliverance, following Gods plan is the answer to that need.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I say that in jest - but be VERY careful of Deliverance ministry - not to say that God does not cast out Demons when one or more gathers in Jesus name, I know a few Vineyard folks who also practice Deliverance
> 
> I would say that the majority of people in the world today would fit the definition of needing deliverance, following Gods plan is the answer to that need.


Thank you & I totally agree with you about most people needing deliverance.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Maybe some help*

https://carm.org/questions/about-demons/what-demonic-oppression

Further there is the subject of possession as well. HOWEVER a born again follower of Christ has the ability to petition GOD IN JESUS name to rebuke Lucifer or his cohorts to be gone. A Christian should never address Lucifer or his demons directly.

More help here

https://carm.org/how-should-christians-rebuke-demonic-forces

The more you truly get into battle with Evil - the more it pays attention to you personally, accusing the Saints by dredging up forgiven sin to make you feel unworthy or dirty in past Sin - its a constant accusation trying to tear you down - RECOGNIZING this attack for what it is is sometimes missed and we start sinking - that is where its vitally important for a Christian to have a close circle of Christian friends who will PRAY for each other - we wage war not against men , but against the principalities of darkness, despair, and evil.

Lucifer loves a "lukewarm" saint - he already has them in control --


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for those links brother. I'm blown away by how God works. The links you posted have a lot of good information that I was searching for. Amen to your post above also. God bless.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Poorly understood prayer*

Get rid of Lucifer

Father in Jesus name I ask you to rebuke Lucifer, to stop his attack on me (or fill in the blank) I ask you God in Jesus name and according to YOUR WILL for me, to wall a hedge of protection for a time to give (fill in the blank) peace , and rest.

AS OPPOSED to bad petition

Go away from me Lucifer, or Beelzebub,----- in which you FIRST address the demonic - you then are PRAYING to a demonic force FIRST - only GOD will stop Lucifer, and only if you address(petition God to do so)

Lucifer has to ask permission to attack - go read the book of Job a righteous man - God knew Jobs heart even before he allowed Lucifer's attack on him, and even after Job lost everything he had, God richly blessed him once agin after the sifting was over --

What God requires of each and every Christian is steadfast loyalty - even in the face of death.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

thank for the links .. interesting readings,


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

Deliverance ministry? Is that when you have Ned Beatty come preach at your church?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*No*



CTone said:


> Deliverance ministry? Is that when you have Ned Beatty come preach at your church?


Its when one or more people ask God to deliver a person under Lucifers control from the oppression -

Father in Jesus name we ask that CTone eyes be opened and the oppression he is under would be lifted,, Lord that CTone has no peace until the day he is delivered from bondage to Lucifer. Father thank you for hearing our prayer - in Jesus name we ask this --


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

The silly things people believe.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Trolling*



CTone said:


> The silly things people believe.


Isn't usually very successful - 17 For the gospel reveals the righteousness of God that comes by faith from start to finish, just as it is written: â€œThe righteous will live by faith.â€ 18 The wrath of God is being revealed from heaven against all the godlessness and wickedness of men who suppress the truth by their wickedness. 19 For what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them.â€¦

May God open your eyes to see and your ears to hear -


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Matthew 17*

14 And when they were come to the multitude, there came to him a certain man, kneeling down to him, and saying,

15 Lord, have mercy on my son: for he is lunatick, and sore vexed: for ofttimes he falleth into the fire, and oft into the water.

16 And I brought him to thy disciples, and they could not cure him.

17 Then Jesus answered and said, O faithless and perverse generation, how long shall I be with you? how long shall I suffer you? bring him hither to me.

18 And Jesus rebuked the devil; and he departed out of him: and the child was cured from that very hour.

19 Then came the disciples to Jesus apart, and said, Why could not we cast him out?

20 And Jesus said unto them, Because of your unbelief: for verily I say unto you, If ye have faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye shall say unto this mountain, Remove hence to yonder place; and it shall remove; and nothing shall be impossible unto you.

21 Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good posts K and TB.


----------

